# Knew I shouldn't have.



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

Bought a Martin DCX1RE today, used off kijiji of course. It has a fishman classic4 in it. So I drove an hour and a half to meet up with the guy, get it home play with it for a bit then decided to plug it into the amp and nothing. Battery light lit up for a split second then nothing. Well wifey has that "I told you so" look on her face and I'm practically in the doghouse. I've changed the battery already so that's not it. It works in the distorted tone on my cheap academy amp. Any ideas or something before I sell it for what I paid? Thanks for the help.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

So, no signal, weak signal or intermittent? Fresh battery and no batt light probably means a loose connection. Not a terribly difficult repair.

edit:
I googled the guitar and the spec said this system

https://www.martinguitar.com/catalogs/electronics/Presys Plus.pdf

The classic 4 is here

https://www.martinguitar.com/catalogs/electronics/classic4.pdf

Either way, apparently a quick flash of the batt light is normal when you plug in.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It would not be a big thing for me if it didn't work electrically. I tried one of those a few weeks ago (a twelve string version) and that was the best guitar in that price range that I have ever played. I would probable prefer to mic the guitar anyway, versus plugging it in.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I just had a new saddle installed on my Yamaki. I got it home and plugged it in to find that there was no signal. Long story short, they didn't have the right width saddle blank and tried to file/sand the width. They jammed it into the bridge but it was wedged and did not make contact with the pickup. Rather than go back I built a little jig and sanded it down myself so that it was a smooth fit in the bridge and now works jut fine. Now I need to drop the height just a tick to get the string height I wanted.

sigh - if you want a job done right .........................


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm not too familiar with pickups at all and not sure what the best avenue is to fix this problem. Anything in particular I should look at.


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

Well just to let y'all know. I got it working.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

:sFun_cheerleader2::sFun_cheerleader2::sFun_cheerleader2::sFun_cheerleader2::sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Vexxed said:


> Well just to let y'all know. I got it working.


Now you've got to let us know what the problem was.


----------



## Vexxed (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks like the saddle wasn't seated properly. I just gave it a little push down and viola.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Vexxed said:


> Looks like the saddle wasn't seated properly. I just gave it a little push down and viola.


aha! :smile-new:


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

For future reference, I had bought an Epi accoustic used from L&M with a saddle PU. At first, none of the lower strings would pick up. I took out the saddle and reseated the transducer and then none of the high strings could be heard. I took it out again and found the problem. Somebody had filed down the saddle to lower the action but the bottom of the saddle was curved so that it was impossible for the saddle to seat properly against the pickup in the slot. Easy fix but... some people...


----------

